# Another Halloween Tattoo!



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

I mentioned it in the other thread about someone's Halloween-themed tattoo, so here it is... This was about two hours' work on Saturday. Color to follow in another month, and then extending it on down my arm with other ghoulish goodness! Oh, and the bird outline is going to be a raven...not a dove as someone at work said...


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

That's awesome, i love the JOL.

Can't wait to see it in color.

And funnily enough i'd already planned my next one, a raven.

Sadly can't afford anything that big so it's just gonna be a small one on the wrist i think, something subtle.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Baseline and shadow looks great! How far down are you going to run the sleeve?


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments, guys! I'm really happy with it so far! The artist I intended to see was out for the next two weeks so I gave another guy a shot. He was a young kid (20 yrs old) and been tattooing for 3 years. But he seemed genuinely excited about the tattoo idea and I let him draw something up and I liked the concept so I went for it. As we went on I could tell he got more and more excited about the ideas he was having for adding colors and more parts and details, so I think in the end its going to be quite amazing.

My intention is a full sleeve...all the way to where my watch sits.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Oooooohhhhh, pretty!!!  I also can't wait to see it colored in.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Love it,I'll be getting ink soon. Won't be Halloween ,but will be horror related. Post back when you have color.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Looks great. Can't wait to see it all finished. I would love the get a Halloween one but I already have 5 and it took 1 1/2 years to talk my husband into the last one. I have a feeling I wont be getting anymore.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

I love the tat!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, you'll be Halloween 365 days a year. Love it


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

Terra said:


> Well, you'll be Halloween 365 days a year. Love it


HA! I never even thought of it that way, but you're totally right!! Sweet!

Thanks for the compliments, everyone. I'll definitely have an update when the ink gets more done on it!


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

That looks fierce. I love the jack o lantern. I only have one tattoo so far (and it's pretty spooky!), but several are planned. Eventually I'll have a JOL too! Good luck getting it filled in.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is so cool. i love the spooky tree. that would be different putting a dove in that setting, what were they thinking, of coarse it will be a raven. you are going to have to post when that sleave is done


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

That's beautiful! The shading on the tree is _*really*_ nice. 

I think it looks nice without color =) Makes it all the more spooky/shadow-like.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i like it without color too. except the raven does need to be filled in, you know, so people don?t keep confusing it with a dove. lol.


----------

